

Ask HN: Lost your girlfriend because of your startup? - fsethi

Have any of lost a relationship due to the amount of insecurity, flexibility, work, and focus needed to put into your startup?
======
steventruong
Its more common than you think. Happens to many entrepreneurs I know.

~~~
fsethi
I suspect it happens quite often-- I understand it intimately.

